# door frame not flush with drywall



## rss021815 (Dec 30, 2009)

Is this a new installation meaning drywall, studs, and I assume a pre-hung door? What is the clearance on the other side of the door? Is it flush with the drywall?


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

If resizing the jambs is not an option for you, consider a 'Trim extender'.

A thin slice of wood tucked under the outside edge of your casing and nailed in with the trim.

Not ideal,but most people will never notice---MIKE--


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

This is a gross exaggeration of what can happen if the installer does not ensure that the HINGE side of the door jamb is *SQUARE* (perpendicular) with the wall.

This occurs because the out-of-square hinge jamb causes "hinge bind" when the door is shut... (The door 'bounces' and springs open a little when shut)... so the installer moves the latch side of the jamb around to compensate, and get the door to shut correctly.

Well, the door SEEMS to shut right, but the jamb often manages to become misaligned with the opening. Many times, this goes unnoticed until you try to install the trim.

This is just one scenario... but it is more common than you might think.

The door on the right is installed correctly. The one on the left is crooked because the hinge side (the one closest to you in the drawing) is not flat and square with the wall edge.

The second drawing shows the same door from the other side.


----------

